# Window Regulator Question



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

1991 Maxima SE ....

Left side front window barley moves up and will bind all along the way and stop. If you grab the window while rolling it up it then moves along OK. ANyway, I have seen Window Requlators for sale and I have seen requlators with motors for sale. 

Do I just need the requlator or should I get the regulator + motor? 
Where is a reasonable priced source of these?

I haev seen them on E-bay, but you are never exactly sure what you are going to get.

THanks for the help
Terryg911


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Have you ever gotten parts from Makotoautotrends? They sell Motor + regulators over Ebay for ~45.00$ with shipping? Seems like a good price, but is it?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Take off the door panel and grease the window rails with some white lithium grease..You can get the lithium grease in a spray can at autozone...


----------



## Alpha Male (Jun 6, 2005)

If a regulator is gone, the window will tend to not hold itself up. In your case, it sounds more like your driver door master switch is faulty. This is a common problem on 1989-1994 Maximas and all you need is a new one or one from the wreckers. I have a few on sale if you're in the Toronto, Canada area. I can even put it in for you.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

i agree with greenmax.
grease it up to see if it helps, you're still experiencing the early warning signs of failure.


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

*It Worked*

I put a little grease in the window tracks and they are working sweet. Thanks, just what the doctor ordered.

thanks
terryg


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

I used to own a 91 Max SE and remember that the window molding (rubber) was binding. I changed it out (@66520 miles) and all was fine.


----------

